# AQHA Bloodline question! please help!



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Not familiar with her lines, but I added her to allbreed pedigree for you. Wizards Little Fly Quarter Horse


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the lines either. Everything good and "heard of" is way back...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I swear I saw someone with a jacket that said Wizards Beau on it, along with a ranch name but it was a couple of years ago and nothing comes up for the name if googled. Hm..


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Not anything I recognize on there either. Many lines can be regional. They gain popularity for local competition in whatever discipline. You may need to ask around closer to where she is from.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Blackburn was a prominent NFQH stallion born in the late 1920's so that's going way back. By todays standards he had the conformation of a working ranch horse as that is what was bred for back then. BTW, it is against the law to charge two different prices with reg. papers and without. If that has been suggested you should consider reporting the seller to the registry.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> BTW, it is against the law to charge two different prices with reg. papers and without. If that has been suggested you should consider reporting the seller to the registry.


It's not illegal here in the US. IMO, it is highly unethical and I wouldn't talk to anyone who'd strip a horse of their papers but ...... not illegal.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Good old 'foundation' working lines. Most of the Blackburn horses were from the Dakotas and the Bonanzas came from Nebraska. They were ranch horse lines from a way back when. They were pretty coarse, pretty heavily muscled and, good boned and 'useful' but not terribly talented by modern standards. Quite a few of them made ranch horses and roping horses in years past. There are just more talented horses that get in the ground a lot harder now days.

I would not want to get much money n an unbroke mare with as dated breeding as she has unless she was outstanding. 

I do not understand the with or without papers thing. I would not take her as a gift without her papers and would want to be assured that they 'match' her so she would DNA. Should she prove to have a lot of talent in some field, her papers make her worth a lot more where they don't help a gelding at all.


----------



## darahbren2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

So do they make good riding horses? She is asking 700. Super sweet mare, but not broke and she is only 14.2. Not sure how she'll nature.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I wish I could remember where I found the regulations on registering animals. All the breed registries base their regulations on these.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Saddlebag it may be that way in Canada but in the US it's not illegal to without papers. Unethical? Yes, but not illegal.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

darahbren2010 said:


> So do they make good riding horses? She is asking 700. Super sweet mare, but not broke and she is only 14.2. Not sure how she'll nature.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What's comparable pricing in YOUR area? I can easily find a registered, nicely broke, trail/family horse for $1000 in North Texas. Sending to a reputable trainer for 60 days is likely going to cost more than her purchase price.


----------



## darahbren2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

Actually my fiancé is a trainer. So training wouldn't cost is, but a we'll broke kids horse are going from 3000 to 5000 here. If you're super lucky maybe 2000
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not familiar with her lines so I'll defer to Cherie on that one. If her temperament was really good and her conformation was really good, I can see spending $700 on an unbroke horse...but only _with_ her papers.

Like others have said, it's unethical to sell a registered horse without their papers and, without papers, I wouldn't pay more than about $150 for her.

Is there any way you can get pictures of her?


----------

